# Looking for gear at Tybee?



## Dogfish (Jun 25, 2003)

Just got back from a week at Tybee. Wasted my time hitting the convience stores for gear. Finally stoped in River Services in Thunderbolt and found a sweet store. Definitely covered all my needs and had knowledgeable staff and plenty of high-end gear (owners, gammies, loomis, etc).

Just thought I let others heading to the area know...

-D


----------



## loafy (Jun 15, 2003)

Ever heard of that place emanuel?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

"Knowledgeable staff"? Hmmm, I guess that means me. 

After his trip to the store, I met him out on the pier with a bucket of live shrimp. No big hits but lot's of small/medium whiting which is fun on light tackle.

Russ, hope you had fun. Next time you get the chance, come back down and I'll try to schedule a day off.


----------

